

Prisoners 'could serve 1,000 year sentence in eight hours' - lucaspiller
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10697529/Prisoners-could-serve-1000-year-sentence-in-eight-hours.html

======
mschuster91
I thought Europeans did not have such retarded views on prison time as
Americans (rehabilitation vs punishment/torture).

Seems I was mistaken. Hell, even Germany seems to devolve into favouring
punishment over rehab.

Also, what good would 1000 years of "thinking" do to a person with a mental
illness? More so, what if that person undergoes a mental breakdown while in
"speed up mode"? For me, that is torture. Come on, we're not barbarians.

------
spingsprong
Now we can have the worst of both worlds?

One year, ten or a thousand, time in prison doing nothing is unlikely to
reform anybody, and keeping a dangerous criminal out of the public for eight
hours is not going to protect the public either.

So of the two things prison is supposed to do, this would do neither.

------
anigbrowl
Yes, we really need to give a hardened criminal the ability to experience 1000
years worth of cognition in 8-9 hours of real time. It's not like anyone in
this situation would hold a grudge or use the time to plot revenge.

/eyeroll

